# Video! How to install GummyCharge 2.0



## kraisydave (Aug 30, 2011)

Warning! You may brick your phone and void your warranty. Complete at your own risk.

I struggle sometimes reading through 40, 50 and even 60 posts through multiple websites to build my understanding of Android. I really appreciate the friendly atmosphere of the Androiders. In order to help cut down on questions and speed up the learning curve of those like me who need a visual aid, here is a video for you.

All credit goes to Kejar and the Gummy Team for all this great stuff with beginnings from people like imnuts. They take donations and you can hit the "like" button for them. Help provide them with motivation to keep up this great work.

The Video





Below is a collection of information scattered around the message boards that may help noobs like me get going.

You must be rooted, have SD card fix if needed, and have clockwork installed with no other ROMS. Before you begin read everything below, read all the details on the linked pages, and backup as this will erase your phone.

If you do not understand any of this or just need more info here is a link to a great read by DevinXtreme. Remember to hit that thank button for Devin.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=798067

Here is more info on clockwork and voodoo.
http://forums.androidcentral.com/dr...89908-how-using-cwm-voodoo-june-5-2011-a.html

My older video to get root.





My video to backup. Remember this is a different ROM, so you may get problems if you restore data and some apps. I came from 1.9 and have not had issues.





The primary link to GummyCharged FE 2.0 on xda developers. I went straight to this link and downloaded the file right to my phone. Many more steps are needed.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1236883

This link will drop you in the middle of xda forum posts to some wonderful directions kindly written by blarrick. Give him support by "liking" his post. Then on this same page scroll down to post number 97 for links to odin if you need it and to get clockwork if you are already rooted.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1236883&page=10

Odin: http://megaupload.com/?d=M6CO8E1K

Clockwork: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1112804

For those of you using a custom kernel with Build EE4 to gain root and have run into the Write protection pop up when trying to transfer files to your sdcard.  sdcard patch:
simply download below
place on sdcard
and flash using clockwork
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1118111

All credit to Kejar , so please remember to thank him

If this video and collection helped please subscribe to my youtube feed as that is my personal motivation to keep making more. I have recently slow my real life down just so I can make more videos. If you have a suggestion for one you would like to see please let me know.

Twitter
@kraisydave

Youtube
www.youtube.com/kraisydave


----------

